# 1/4 acres of land, How many Chooks?



## JodyBorland (Aug 16, 2012)

I have had chooks here before, but they have been grown up and rescued.
I now what to start my own flock. Have a Fox prof cage 2m X 2m and 2 dog boxes as layer boxes. Plastic seems to be the easiest to clean out. Clean houseing and I'm liming all the timber.
I can add more layer boxes if needed.
How many chooks could I get? They free range mid morning to they go to bed and I am generally with them. Using them to get rid of earwigs as I pull weed out. 
Greatfull for any information that you think I could use.
Cheers Jody


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you want from the chooks? Eggs, meat or personality?


----------

